# Leaves have spots.



## noobneedshlp (May 8, 2006)

The plants are 8 WW and 2 Blueberry. They are 4 weeks old from germ to veg. I use Botinacare Pure Blend Pro and Dark Energy. They were under a 1000w MH and now they are under 1000w HPS. The biggest plant is over 18 inches(probably male) and the smallest is 13 inches.I notice these spots on my leaves of the biggest plant as I went to change my nutrient solution over to bloom. I've checked the PH and its fine. The roots aren't slimy at all. The temp is at 80 degrees. The humidity stays between 40-45%. I checked for any type of pest and that came up negative. What could be my problem? By the way, I went ahead and switched over the nutes. I hope that will straighten it out.


----------



## noobneedshlp (May 8, 2006)

Bigger pic. Sorry for reddish color. HPS.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

noobneedshlp said:
			
		

> Bigger pic. Sorry for reddish color. HPS.


*Whats up noobneedshlp. How far away do you have your light? After looking at my plant abuse chart it looks like it's either heat related or nute related.  *


----------



## noobneedshlp (May 8, 2006)

The light is about four feet from the top of the plants. I can't feel the heat on my had but heat may be the reason. I had to put a heater in because of the cool temps at night. The temp read 90 when I checked. I have it back at 80. I'll see if that helps. Thx for the response.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

man this is an old thread!


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes you are right eather the made it our they died


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

i must have been higher than i thought today.. wooo sorry for dragin it up


----------

